# Hilfe mit Lenkradkauf - Logitech G27?



## enrager7 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich kann mich nicht entscheiden! 

Das G27 gefällt mir echt gut und ich würds auch gerne haben wollen.
Seit ich Widnows 8 nutze, kann ich Racing Games nur mit der Tastatur spielen, da mein Controller und mein altes Lenkrad nicht mehr unterstützt werden. 

Tja und jetzt meldet sich ständig der innere Schweinehund und sagt "LOS, KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN, DAS G27 TEIL MUSST DU EINFACH HABEN!"
Gleichzeitig meldet sich das Gewissen mit "Hey warte mal, nicht so schnell, überleg mal wie viel Geld das Teil kostet. Das kannst du doch nicht machen!!!"

Das Lenkrad ist aber auch echt teuer für meine Verhältnisse und ich überlege ob es nicht eine günstigere alternative gibt? 
Ich würds kaufen, wenn Ihr mir sagt, dass es sich wirklich lohnt und es kein weggeschmissenes Geld ist  
Ein paar Alternativen wären mir wie gesagt auch recht.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich finde es schon heftig wie teuer so ein Lenkrad ist  Aber vom G27 höre ich nur gutes, ein klasse einsteiger Lenkrad. Mehr Power soll es ab 800€uro aufwärts geben ohne Sitz versteht sich^^
Alles unter 300€ scheint Billigplastigschrott zu sein mit grauenvollem FFB.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

> Also ich finde es schon heftig wie teuer so ein Lenkrad ist


Es gibt welche die kosten mehr als 1000€, aber die Preise kommen auch vom kleineren Markt.
Da muss der Gewinn pro Stück höher, als bei einer größeren Zielgruppe.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (3. Juli 2013)

Das Logitech g27 ist für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert!

Mir ist es gleich gegangen wie dir, einfach dass bei mir die Kohle da war, also wurde sie auch ausgegeben.

Auch wenn ich inzwischen kaum noch Zeit dafür habe, habe ich es nie bereut und erfreue mich immer wieder daran.

Zur verabeitung: Ich werf damit fast den Tisch um (25KG), das Forcefeedback ist nämlich so stark einstellbar und gibt keinen Millimeter nach. XD

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## enrager7 (3. Juli 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Das Logitech g27 ist für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert!
> 
> Mir ist es gleich gegangen wie dir, einfach dass bei mir die Kohle da war, also wurde sie auch ausgegeben.
> 
> ...



Die Koole ist bei mir ja auch da, zumindest im Moment. Aber wie du sicherlich nachvollziehen kannst, kann sich das recht schnell ändern. 
Aber as war bei meiner Gitarre auch so, hab dem Geld nicht nachgetraut, weil es sich eben gelohnt hat.

Wie? Das Lenkrad wiegt 25kg?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

Der Tisch.


----------



## Erok (3. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Dir vom Kauf des G27 abraten. Sind sicher keine schlechten Lenkräder, aber ihr Geld am Ende doch nicht wert.

Schau mal bei Welcome to Fanatec. Advanced German Gameware nach. Da gibts weitaus mehr Qualität fürs Geld 

Das hier habe ich z.B : Forza Motorsport CSR Wheel EU

Kann man dann im Bundle mit Pedalen und Shiftern kaufen : Fanatec Gaming Configurator (beta)

Ich habe das Bundle für 359,95 Euro gekauft damals. Die Pedale sind einfach nur klasse, und das Lenkrad selbst sowieso.

Dagegen wirkt das G 27 wirklich wie "Spielzeug" 

Greetz Erok


----------



## enrager7 (3. Juli 2013)

Uff sieht sehr nice aus, aber noch teurer als das G27.. Oh man was mach ich jetzt nur! 


EDIT: 

Nein nach kurzem Überlegen ist es mir doch etwas zu teuer, das kann ich einfach nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren... Das Fanatec Bundle würde mich etwas über 360€ kosten. Maximale Schmerzgrenze sind 300€ und das G27 gibts im Internet ab 255€.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe sogar nur 239 Schweizer Franken bezahlt, was ziemlich genau nur 200 Euro sind XD

Zeitweise hat man es sogar für 199 Schweizer Taler gekriegt XD

Gute Wahl

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Erok (3. Juli 2013)

Du kannst auch das Paket für 249 Euro nehmen. Da sind die Shifter zwar nicht bei, aber die benötigt man auch nicht. Und die Pedale bei dem Paket sind denen von Logitech immernoch weit überlegen. Und von der Qualität des Lenkrads braucht man garnicht erst anfangen *g*

Auch das Porsche-Lenkrad ist sagenhaft gut. Nur solltest Du dafür noch extra Handschuhe kaufen, da am Lenkrad das echte Alcantra-Leder aus den original Porsche-Fahrzeugen verwendet wird. 

Würde mir das genau überlegen, ob ich mir Qualität kaufe oder oder Plastik *g*

Denn früher oder später wird man bei einem Fanatec landen. Und dann fragt man sich selbst, wie konnte ich mir nur nen G 27 damals kaufen *g*

Greetz Erok


----------



## enrager7 (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich denke ich bestelle mir morgen das Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 CSR Edition EU Set. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Pedalen?

Welche games sind zu empfehlen? Habe bisher nur Live for Speed gespielt und ein wenig F1 2010/11.


----------



## Andregee (4. Juli 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Du kannst auch das Paket für 249 Euro nehmen. Da sind die Shifter zwar nicht bei, aber die benötigt man auch nicht. Und die Pedale bei dem Paket sind denen von Logitech immernoch weit überlegen. Und von der Qualität des Lenkrads braucht man garnicht erst anfangen *g*
> 
> Auch das Porsche-Lenkrad ist sagenhaft gut. Nur solltest Du dafür noch extra Handschuhe kaufen, da am Lenkrad das echte Alcantra-Leder aus den original Porsche-Fahrzeugen verwendet wird.
> 
> ...


 
Da hast du Recht, das G27 Rim besteht aus gebürstetem STahl, das Fanatec Rim aus Plastik.

Die Basis vom G27 ist verwindungssteifer als die der einfachen Fanatec Wheels, die Tischbefestigung der Fanatec kann man als schlechen Scherz verbuchen, da gehört nochmal eine Tableclamp als extra dazu, was weitere Kosten verursacht, die Shifter samt Befestigung sollten eigentlich ins REich der Märchen gehören, aber klar Logitech ist nur Spielzeug.
Man sollte schonmal sachlich kritisch bleiben und nicht den eigenen KAuf als STatus Quo in den Himmel loben.

Die PEdale zu dem Set für 249 Euro sind übrigens nicht besser als die Logitech Pedale, in der Preisklasse würde ich das Logitech bevorzugen.

Und wenn wir über Qualität reden, muß man nur mal in einschlägigen FOren nach Problemen suchen, da wird man schlauer.


----------



## Erok (4. Juli 2013)

Das G 27 mit den günstigeren Lenkrädern vergleichen wollen ?... Nun ja, passt schon 

Und die günstigeren Pedale von Fanatec sind nicht besser als die vom G 27...... Dazu muss man auch keine weiteren Kommentare verfassen *g* Nur die Frage, ob Du sie jemals besessen hast ? 

Machen wir weiter in puncto Shifter. Dieses wurde von mir schon erläutert, daß diese wirklich niemand benötigt. Was bleibt von Deiner Argumentation noch übrig ?

Aber führen wir es mal fort. Was geht denn sehr gerne sehr schnell kaputt beim G 27 ? Die Foren spucken hier Shifter und Pedale aus. Und jetzt frag ich mal nach, wo Du dafür neue Pedale oder einen neuen Shifter nach kaufen kannst fürs G 27 ? Wenns kaputt ist, pech gehabt..... Darfste Dir gebraucht von jemand die Teile abkaufen, oder ein neues Lenkrad-Set bestellen bei Logitech...

Und egal wer das Logitech und das Fanatec besessen hat, der würde nicht mehr zum Logitech als Kauf-Option greifen. 

Wie man  sieht, Deine Vergleiche hinken hier extrem in alle Richtungen. Und das hat weder was mit dem Status Qou noch in den Himmel loben zu tun. 

Aber ja, ich empfehle dem TE wirklich mal die Foren nach Problemen mit dem G 27 und nach denen der Fanatec-Lenkrädern zu durchforsten. Daß er hier in der Überzahlt auf Probleme mit dem G 27 stossen wird, das wird ihm und allen anderen dabei nicht verborgen bleiben. 

Was bleibt am Ende übrig ? Wenns G 27 defekt ist, kommt man mit Reparatur nicht sehr weit, da man die Teile nicht bei Logitech nach kaufen kann. Und kauft man nach gemachte Teile dafür, ist man am Ende teurer dran als mit den Fanatec-Lenkrädern, für die man die Pedale, das Lenkrad usw. alles nach kaufen kann, wenn man was defekt ist. Und wer viel fährt, der hat auch eine entsprechende Abnutzung/Verschleiss seines Lenkrads. Und hier sind schlichtweg die Fanatec-Lenkräder beständiger in der Haltbarkeitsdauer als jedes Logitech-Lenkrad. Auch das wird man sehr schnell selbst heraus finden, wenn man die Foren dazu durchsucht. 

@ enrager7 : 

Empfehlenswerte Games gibts da einige.

Für echte Simulationen sei erst mal rfactor 1 + 2 erwähnt. Was das Fahrverhalten betrifft, gibts hier kaum etwas, daß an die Fahrphysik heran kommt. Jedoch ist die Grafik nicht die forderste Liga. Es sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber da ist die Konkurrenz doch überlegen, was die grafischen Effekte betrifft. Hier kannst Du dann mal www.bockbierbude.de besuchen und Dich registrieren. Da findest Du dann massig Mods, Strecken, Autos, Helme usw für lau 

Dann die Race 07 - Reihe samt aller Addons. Hier kannst Du mal Ausschau halten nach Race Injection. Das ist ein Bundle diverser Race 07 Addons samt dem Haupt-Spiel. Dazu kannst Du dann auch mal www.weissbierbude.de besuchen und Dich registrieren. Da gibts dann sehr viele Gratis-Downloads zum Spiel.

Mehr in die Richtung Arcade-Racing ginge es dann mit Need for Speed Shift und Shift 2 und Race Driver Grid. Tolle Spiele, super Grafik, aber halt nicht ganz so realitätsnah wie rFactor oder Race 07

Was völlig anderes wäre dann zum Beispiel noch der Euro Truck Simulator 2. Hierzu kannst Du Dir auch eine  Demo runter laden auf der Homepage oder direkt in Steam.

Was auch sehr schön zu spielen ist mit einem Lenkrad wäre die mehr in Richtung Ralley gehenden Spiele Dirt 2 und Dirt 3. Sehr schöne Grafik, gutes Fahrverhalten und macht einfach Spass 

Dann gäbe es noch ein "kostenloses" Game namens Heat Online : http://heatonline.com/

Das Kostenlos in Klammern deswegen, da man hier auch Autos via PayPal kaufen kann, aber nicht muss. Autos mit Phantasie-Namen sind durchweg alle kostenlos. Man erkennt aber was für ein Auto es eig sein soll. Autos mit Lizenz wie zum Beispiel einen Lancer Evo, muss man mit echtem Geld via PayPal kaufen. Hier bezahlt man also quasi für die Namen der Autos. Jedoch kann man sagen, daß die Lizenz-Autos nicht schneller oder besser sind, als die kostenlosen Autos. Es gibt verschiedene Modis. Unter anderem Strassenrennen in Sim und Arcade, Thunder Alley -  ist eine Art Nascar-Racing, Sumo, wo man sich gegenseitig von einer Plattform schubsen muss usw.... Einfach mal downloaden und anschauen. Kostet ja nix 

Dann warte ich persönlich noch auf Assetto Corsa, was hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch erscheinen wird. Fahrphysik fast wie bei rFactor und eine hammer gute Grafik. Bei der Beta konnte man zwar nur ein Auto und eine Strecke testen, aber die hatte es wirklich in sich.

Von Grid 2 rate ich momentan noch ab mit dem Lenkrad, da die Autos teilweise wirklich völlig irreal reagieren. Hoffe hier wird noch in Zukunft nach gebessert.

Dann gäbe es noch zwei ältere Klassiker : GTR 2 und GT Legends. Auch zwei sehr sehr gute Games, aber grafisch halt nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss.

Und in Steam kann man sich noch kostenlos Raceroom Racing Experiance herunter laden. 2 Autos und 2 Strecken sind hier kostenlos. Weitere Autos und Strecken kann man sich dazu kaufen. Zur Zeit ist das Game aber noch schwer in der Beta-Phase meines  Erachtens nach, und es gibt nur einen Single-Player bisher. Jedoch die kostenlose Version ist definitiv mal einen Blick wert 

So, hoffe, das ist erst mal genug Info zu diversen Spielen  Bis Du da durch bist, dürfte sicherlich Weihnachten sein 

Greetz Erok


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Weder G27 noch Fanatec GT3RS/CSR sind perfekte Lenkräder und haben beide mit ihren kleinen Problemchen zu kämpfen. Wenn ich selber nochmal zwischen dem Logitech G27 und dem Fanatec GT3RS als CSR Elite Edition (260€) wählen müsste, würde ich mich für das Fanatec entscheiden, da ich das FFB viel besser finde aber das ist reine Geschmacksache. Außerdem sind die Pedale von Fanatec deutlich besser als die Logitech, sie haben Loadcell, sind vielfach verstellbar und sehen zuletzt auch ne ganze Ecke besser aus.  
Dazu kommt noch, das ich das hackelige, knochige FFB der Logitech nicht mag. Der Riemenantrieb der Fanatec macht das ganze etwas sanfter aber nicht weniger genau und fühlt sich realistischer an. Probleme gibt es mit beiden Lenkrädern mal, beim Fanatec sind´s z.B. die lauten Lüfter in den GT3/CSR/GT2 und beim G27 die Kunststoffmechanik, die recht schnell nachgibt und für lautes klappern beim fahren sorgt (durch das Spiel in der Lenkung wird das fahren dann auch nicht grad angenehmer). Die Shifter kann man bei beiden vergessen, weder der des G27, noch die billigen Fanatec taugen so richtig. da dann lieber demnächst zum Fanatec den Clubsport Shifter holen oder irgendwas anderes dazu kaufen.
Zur Tischbefestigung kann ich nichts sagen, hatte das GT3RS immer fest verschraubt.

Trotzdem ist da viel persönlicher Geschmack bei. Ich bin lange zufriedener Logitech Kunde gewesen (DFP, G25, G27) und nutze auch weiterhin viele Produkte von Logitech. Nur als ich dann auf der Suche nach anderen Pedalen war um die meines G27 zu ersetzen, bin ich an ein Komplettpacket bestehend aus GT3RS V2 und Clubsport Pedals gekommen und konnte dann in aller Ruhe beide Lenkräder miteinander vergleichen. Habe mir damals viel Zeit genommen und mehrfach die Lenkräder hin und her getauscht (war ja beides da, und hatte keinen Stress irgendwas davon verkaufen zu müssen). Am Ende kam ich zum Ergebnis, dass ich mit dem Fanatec deutlich besser zurechtkomme, konstantere und sogar leicht schnellere Zeiten fahren konnte als mit dem G27. Ob das nun am feinfühligeren FFB lag oder an dem Lenkrad selber (größerer und vor allem dickerer Lenkkranz) weiß ich nicht aber es war so.


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.
Ich mag mehr die Simulationen, sonst würd ich mir kein Lenkrad kaufen.  Spiele wie F1 20XX oder Grid 1 sind durchaus noch akzeptabel.

rFactor - schau ich mir definitiv an, hört sich gut an, soll vom Realismus ähnlich wie Live for Speed sein
race 07 - sieht ebenfalls interessant aus
Euro Truck Simulator - kenne ich schon  Bereitet zwischendurch ordentlich fun
NFS & Grid 2 - ist wohl eher was fürs Gamepad
Dirt und allgemein rallye spiele sind leider nix für mich, obwohl ich nicht abgeneigt bin das game mal anzuspielen

Assetto Corsa - sieht sehr geil aus! Gibts da ein Release-Termin?
Ich warte nämlich auch auf Project Cars, was auch sehr vielversprechend ist.

Wie sieht es aus mit iRacing?


----------



## Erok (4. Juli 2013)

Also project Cars hatte ich mir damals einen Account gekauft, und nach 2 Monaten wieder verkauft. Das Spiel wird zu Arcade-lastig a la Need for Speed. War garnicht mein Ding. Die Autos glänzen wie hoch polierte Silberpfeile, und so fährt ausser dem Silberpfeil kein anderes Auto durch die Gegend. Hier wird mit Grafik mehr geblendet als mit Fahrphysik geglänzt. Aber bis zum Release ist ja noch einiges an Zeit, was die Entwickler  von pC ja in die richtige Richtung lenken können *g*

iRacing habe ich noch nie gespielt, darum kann ich hier rein garnichts zu sagen.

Und ja, F1 2012 habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen *g* Es lässt sich sehr gut mit Lenkrad fahren, aber auf Dauer ist mir das Spiel doch zu eintönig, weil halt "nur" Formel 1 Boliden. Ich mag da ganz gerne mehr Abwechslung im Spiel *g*

Assetto Corsa soll wohl dieses Jahr noch erscheinen, aber ob das auch der Fall sein wird ? Muss man einfach mal abwarten. Aber ich denke, von den Neu-Erscheinungen her, wird dies das interessanteste was die Mischung Sim und aktuelle Grafik betrifft. Fanatec ist da auch mit involviert bei Assetto Corsa *g*

Greetz Erok


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

Mhh das ist ja echt Enttäuschend, ich hoffe die kriegen noch die Kurve und verbessern die Fahrphysik bei Project Cars.
Bei F1 gehts mir genauso, nach 4-5 Rennen verliert man die Lust am Spiel, aber sonst ganz gut gemacht.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Fanatec Wahl.
Ich geh jetzt am Wochenende noch mal shoppen und das Geld was übrig bleibt fließt dann in das Lenkrad. Die 270€ hab ich schon mal "reserviert". Das heißt es wären unter umständen statt den Standard Pedalen die Elite drin, je nach dem wie viel Geld noch übrig bleibt.


----------



## Andregee (4. Juli 2013)

Erok ich habe schon ganz andere Dinge besessen, meine Meinung basiert auf umfangreicher Nutzung von Thrustmaster F430, Logitech Driving Force PRo, G25,  GT2 RS V2, G27 und CLubsport Wheel, welches ich aktuell nutze. Und welche Wheels hast du konkret besessen und genutzt? Und ja ich bin von einem GT3RS V2 auf zurück auf ein G27 gewechselt. Somit ist deine Aussage, das es niemand gibt der sowas tun würde, schlicht falsch, ich kenne da noch einige die den Schritt gegangen sind, die fühlten sich beim Riemenantrieb vom GT3 einfach zu sehr ans Busfahren, denn an eine Rennlenkung erinnert. Geschmackssache halt. Braucht man nicht diskutieren. Ist meine und die Meinung manch anderer. 
Und was heißt das G27 mit günstigeren Lenkrädern vergleichen? Das GT3 RS ist nicht günstiger.
Dein Spielzeugargument ist einfach UNfug ein CSR oder GT3 Wheel ist genauso Spielzeug, mir war das G27 lieber, da stabiler, die Lenkachse hatte im GT3 leichtes Spiel und  brachte beim festen anpacken die ganz Base zum verwinden. Das G27 Gehäuse ist einfach steifer konstruiert, da Ober und Unterteil versteifende Elemente tragen, während beim GT3 der Deckel einfach nur als Abdeckun fungiert. Ob einem eher der Riemenantrieb oder das getriebe besser gefällt ist auch Geschmackssache, mir war der Riemenantrieb mit einem einzigen Motor viel zu schlaff, das über eine viel geringere REibung verfügende Getriebe des G27 löste die feinen Signale besser auf, die der Riemen vom GT3 einfach schluckte. erst mit den 2 Motoren im CSW bin ich damit zufrieden. Hier kann man keine einfache Empfehlung aussprechen und das Hersteller x ist einfach viel besser, alles andere ist Spielzeug. Das ist ganz einfach eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen. Rein technisch liegen die GEräte in der Klasse auf einer Ebene.
Es sollte doch wohl möglich sein, sachlich die Vorzüge aufzuzählen, ohne andere Dinge abwärtend darzustellen und somit schlechter zu machen als sie sind. Die Meinung das Fanatec grundsätzlich besser als Logitech ist, stimmt einfach nicht, auch wenn du es als STatus Quo darstellst.
Die Logitech Pedale als PLatikpedale hinzustellen ist sogesehen auch falsch denn die Pedale selbst bestehen aus stahlblech, einzig die Fußablage besteht aus Kunststoff, der in dem Bereich nicht störend ist, die einfachen CSR Pedale, die in dem Set sind, welches der To bestellen wollte, verfügen auch nur über eine Potiregelung, die sind rein technisch gesehen, weder aufwändiger noch besser, kosten ja auch nur 79 Euro.
Was den Service btrifft, ich habe mir mal ein uraltes G25 bei Ebay ersteigert, nachdem das Defekt war konnte ich die Einzelteile für 120 Euro verkaufen. Bei Logitech hatte ich nach Ersatzteilen gefragt, sicher konnte man mir keine anbieten, jedoch habe ich ein G27 zum halben Preis bekommen, obwohl das GErät Jahre aus der Garantie heraus war, ich weder Erstkäufer war, noch eine REchnung vorweisen konnte.
Probleme kann man bei jedem Hersteller erfahren, der Shifter vom G27 ist mir aber auch x mal lieber gewesen, als die laut knackenden Dinger welche man mit diesen wackeligen STangen an dem Wheel befestigen mußte. Zumindest ist der Shifter bei noch keinem Logitech gebrochen, da der Schaltstab aus Metall besteht, bei FAnatec ist das reiner Kunststoff.
Auch die Shifter Paddles vom G27 finde ich besser als die kleinen Knöpfe am GT3, wo man noch die Paddles ranschrauben mußte, das Schaltgefühl fand ich sehr komisch und ich hatte schon die aufpreispflichtigen vergrößerten Modelle dabei.
Halten wir einfach fest, beide Geräte spielen auf einem Niveau, wenn man nur die Wheels an sich vergleicht, der GEschmack sollte entscheiden und das muß jeder für sich testen. die CLubsportpedale mögen rein technisch besser sein, die kosten allein auch schon soviel wie das gesamte Logitech Paket. Somit würde ich einfach erstmal das Probefahren von jedem Gerät empfehlen, manch einer mag eher ein 28er Rim, manch einer eher das 30er vom GT3. Ich muß ehrlich sagen, die Rim Größe vom Fanatec GT3 hat mir schon besser gefallen, 30cm find ich einfach besser als die kleinen 28cm des G27, die Kröte mußte ich aber schlucken. Von daher bin ich froh das ich nun perfekte 32cm fahren kann, das ist für mich das GArdemaß und davon möchte ich auch nciht mehr weg.
wenn man bereit ist, über 300 Euro auszugeben, sollte man auf jeden Fall das Thrustmaster T500 noch in Betracht ziehen, denn dieses ist vom reinen FFB her, laut Nutzer Deutschlands größter Simracingliga deutlich besser als das GT3 und CSR Wheel und kommt wohl fast an das CSW heran. Viele von denen sind den Weg gegangen vom GT3 über das T500 hin zum CSW. Vom reinen FFB her soll der Sprung vom GT3 zum T500 bedeutend größer sein, als vom T500 zum CSW, was ich auch glaube, denn der Motor im T500 ist ein Industriemotor vom Bühler, welcher einzeln mit ca 80 Euro zu buche schlägt, während die Mabuchi Motoren im GT3 gerade mal einen 5er kosten. Das CSW nutzt nun 2 davon und da auch nicht problemlos, bei mir ist einer schon durchgebrannt und es bedurfte Ersatz und damit bin ich nicht der einzige.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

@ Andre:

Jetzt wird's langsam spannend. Woher weißt du, was die Mabuchi Motoren im CSW oder GT3 kosten? Ich lese viele Foren mit, in deen es irgendwie um Simracing und die entsprechende Hardware geht aber ne genaue Preisangabe hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. Ganz im Gegenteil, man ist sich eigentlich nicht einmal einig, welche Motoren genau im CSW verbaut sind. Auch deine Aussage bezgl. des FFB des T500, welches fast an das des CSW rankommt würde ich so nicht unterscheiben. Das T500 ist zwar relativ kräftig aber kommt von der Feinheit her nicht ans CSW ran. Hatte selber kurzzeitig mal nen T500 mit GT Rim hier und habe es sehr schnell wieder zurückgeschickt. War halt für den Preis einfach viel zu lieblos verarbeitet (damals noch 500€). Alleine das Gummilenkrad ist nen Witz, da kann auch der zugegebenermaßen relativ solide Gesamteindruck nichts mehr rausreißen, wenn ich nach 3 Runden fahren nur noch am Lenkrad festklebe.....  

@ enrager:

Iracing ist zur Zeit eine der besten Sims am Markt. Die Fahrphysik ist eine der besten, die es zur Zeit gibt und braucht sich hinter anderen Sims nicht zu verstecken. Iracing hat den besten Onlinemodus, den ich bisher gesehen habe. Durch ein Punkte und Strafensystem werden die Fahrer (zur zeit ca. 45.000 aktive Mitglieder, Tendenz steigend) dazu angehalten ordentlich und vorsichtig zu fahren. Bruchpiloten verlieren schnell den Spaß und kommen nur selten in die höheren Lizenzklassen. Das Lizenzsystem ist relativ simpel aufgebaut. Wer ohne Unfälle Rennen fährt, kommt ohne Probleme in die höheren Lizenzklassen. In diesen werden die Fahrer dann anhand ihrer Erfahrung und ihres Könnens in die verschiedenen Divisions und Splits (Meisterschafts- und Rennklassen) eingeteilt um mit ungefähr gleichstarken Gegnern Rennen und Meisterschaften zu fahren. Die Server werden von iracing gestellt, auf denen können dann z.B. alle 2 Stunden Rennen gefahren werden. Aktuell gibt es im Road Bereich 18 verschiedene Meisterschaften, die aus je 12 Rennen mit 4 Dropweeks bestehen. Alle 3 Monate gibt es einen neuen Rennkalender, mit neuen Strecken usw. Trainingsserver können zu jeder Zeit besucht werden. Wer Spaß am Oval hat, bekommt hier auch noch die beste Simulation in diesem Segment geboten, ich selber fahre es gar nicht, da keine Zeit.
Wer vernünftig fährt, kann hier viel Spaß beim Online Racen haben (es gibt keine KI, nur echte Gegner). Ich selber fahre seit Januar letzten Jahres fast nur noch iracing und bin in 131 Rennen über 90x in den top 5 gelandet. Als ich noch Race und GTR2 gefahren bin war ich froh, wenn ich die Hälfte der Rennen irgendwie beenden konnte.  Selbst die ESL-Ligarennen mit Race07 waren trotz harter Reko und Protestsystem nicht halb so sauber wie die normalen Publicrennen bei iracing.
Und nun zum weniger schönen Teil, iracing kostet Geld!  Und das nicht wenig aber es lohnt sich. Die Jahresgebühr beträgt ca. 50$ (man muss nur auf die passende Aktion warten bzw. gibt's grad nen funktionierenden PromoCode für 12Monate/49$) und bis auf den Basiskontent muss jedes Auto und Strecke einmal extra bezahlt werden. Strecken kosten 15$, Autos 12$. Über Packete wird's noch nen bissl günstiger aber trotzdem sind die ersten Monate nicht ganz ohne. Dafür wirst du aber mit einem einmalig gutem Rennerlebnis belohnt und bekommst regelmäßig Updates und Verbesserungen nachgereicht, die dann auch nichts kosten. Die Langzeitmotivation bei iracing ist bedeutend höher als bei den meisten anderen Spielen und wenn ich so überlege, wie oft ich F1 2010 und F1 2011 gespielt habe und wie lang iracing, dann bin ich bei letzterem sogar günstiger bei weggekommen. 
Bei iracing fahren alle mit dem selben Inhalten, gemoddet wird hier nicht, einzig das painten der Autos, Helme und Rennanzüge ist möglich. Dadurch gibt es eigentlich immer offizielle Rennen, grad gegen Abend wird's dann richtig voll.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann frag ruhig.


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

@Andregee 
Vielen Dank für das Feedback, leider kann ich keins der beiden Lenkräder antesten.  Es ist so wie du beschrieben hast, der eine mag vllt den Riemen, der andere nicht. Alles Geschmackssache.
Ich hab mich Trotzdem für das GT3 RS entschieden. Immerhin bin ich vorher mit sowas rumgefahren:

Speedlink 2in1 Force Vibration Racing Wheel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das hat nur Vibration, in Verbindung von einer Art "Zentrierungsfeder", die das Lenkrad immer in die Mittelstellung gezogen hatte. Die Pedale hatten keine separaten Achsen, ist aber auch ein sehr altes Lenkrad. Alles aus Plastik. Immerhin war das Lenkrad mit Etwas lederartigem umwickelt. Von daher stellt sich der Wechsel zum Porshe-wheel als ein deutliches Upgrade heraus. 
Hätte ich "unmengen" von Geld zur Verfügung, dann würde ich mir gleich ein komplettes Cockpit bauen, oder gar selbst auf einer Strecke die Sau rauslassen. 


@1awd1

Vielen Dank für das Aufklären von iRacing. 
Wie komme ich denn an den Coupon Code? 
Muss ich Jedes Auto und jede Strecke mit echtem Geld zahlen? Das irritiert mich irgendwie. Also sind das bestimmt auch noch mal 100€ die ich da in das Spiel stecken muss, oder?
Ich würde auch nicht jedes Auto haben wollen, mich interessieren eigtl nur die Sportautos und evtl ein Wenig F1. Das selbe gilt für Strecken. Oval im Kreis fahren stell ich mir irgendwie langweilig vor. 

Die 49$ mit Coupon für 1 Jahr find ich sehr gut.


----------



## Andregee (4. Juli 2013)

1awd1 ich beziehe meine INfos aus dem Virtualracinig. org Forum, da erfährt man so einiges. Einige denken beim CSW auch schon darüber nach, andere Motoren zu verbauen, weil die Mabuchi nichts taugen. Bei so manchem sind Motoren schon durchgebrannt auch bei mir und das bei 75% FFB, noch dazu neigen die Motoren dazu deutlich an Kraft zu verlieren wenn sie wärmer werden, da ging es teilweise schon drunter und drüber deswegen , weil FAnatec den Fehler nicht eingetehen wollte und die Geräte so zurückkamen wie sie zur RMA eingesendet wurden. Teilweise ging das soweit, das die Leute die Überrprüfung schon auf ihre eigenen Kosten durchführen lassen sollten weil Fantec das nicht glauben wollte und das angeblich nicht sein kann. Dabei haben andere das Problem mit dem nachlassenden FFB sogar nachgemessen. Ich selbst war auch davon betroffen, mein erster Motorensatz war total schlaff nach 5 Minuten fahrt und nach dem Einsenden war das auch nicht besser, angeblich wäre alles innerhalb der Norm, dann ist mir ein Motor durchgebrannt und ich konnte einen neuen einbauen, mit dem ist es nun besser, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Also der angebliche top service ist auch nur dann so zu nennen, wenn man offensichtliche Mängel hat, geht es ins DEtail wird sich da auch schonmal quergestellt und nur weil manche dort im Forum alles verbreitet haben, wurde denen dann doch geholfen.

Die Motoren sind die Mabuchi 555RE,der eine sagt die kosten 5 euro, der nächste nennt Endkundenpreise solcher Motoren von um die 10 Euro, was Fanatec nun genau dafür bezahlt, kann man nicht sagen, aber besonders hochwertig sind die nicht und auch nicht sonderlich brauchbar, denn mit der Erwärmung wird das FFB einfach spürbar schwammiger, trotz aktiver Kühlung.
Das T500 bin ich nun noch nicht gefahren, aber ich habe mich da auf die Aussagen der wechsler bezogen, die beides ihr eigen nannten. Von der Verarbeitung muß man nun nicht weiter reden, da finde ich da t500 auch eher schlecht und das g27 viel besser, aber ich traue dem t500 ffb mäßig doch einiges zu.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich lese da ja auch mit aber nen Preis habe ich da noch nicht gesehen, muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Da laufen aber auch viele Trommler rum, mit Problemen, die sie sich selber machen. Mein CSW ist jetzt gute 10 Monate alt und selbst wenn ich intensiv über Stunden fahre, weht da nur nen kühles Lüftchen aus der Base und von schwächelndem FFB hab ich auch noch nicht gemerkt 
Und das so ein Motor 5€ kostet wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da hat wohl jemand den einfachsten Modellbaumotor zur Preisfindung genommen. Aber da ist man sich einig, dass es dieser wohl nicht ist. Mir auch egal, solang meins funktioniert ist alles tuttti und meine bisherigen Kontakte zum Service waren immer beanstandungslos (immer an Herrn Kirsch geraten, Top!). 

@ enrager

ja, du musst alles einzeln mit echtem Geld bezahlen. Am einfachsten geht das mit Paypal. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir für den Anfang eine Serie aussuchen, die dir liegt und die dann erstmal ausgiebig fahren. Ich habe den "Fehler" gemacht und bin einfach los und habe alles mögliche gekauft, was mich interessiert und hab so mal eben letztes Jahr über 300$ ausgegeben (und das nur für Road, keine Oval Inhalte). 
Mit diesem Code hier: " PRLEAGUE12 " solltest du die Jahresmitgliedschaft für 49$ abstauben können. Ich schick dir noch nen Link zu nem anderen Forum, indem gibt es noch andere Codes, die hab ich aber nicht alle ausprobiert.


----------



## Andregee (4. Juli 2013)

Die motoren basieren ja auch nur auf Modellbaudingern, mit leichten modifikationen. Ich habe mal den Kühler vom alten defeken Motorblock auseinandergenommen, das Ding nicht gerade eine GLanzleistung an INgenieurskunst. Die Fläche der Kühllamellen ist kleiner, als die bloße motorummantelung und zwischen den Hülsen die auf dem Motor sitzen und den Motoren selbst wurde nicht mal Wärmeleitpaste aufgebracht, selbst wenn die Motoren glühen, kann der Kühler kaum Wärme abführen, zumindest nicht die 120Watt die den beiden Motoren zugefügt wird, denn die werden aufgrund des vorwiegend vorherschenden haltemomentes in Wärme umgewandelt und ein CPU Kühler der gleiches leisten muss verfügt über eine bedeutend größere Oberfläche mit WLP auf der Kontaktfläche. Wenn man das Gerät richtig fordert, dann stinken die Motoren ganz furchtbar, das einem übel wird und dennoch verspürt man kaum warme Luft, weil der kleine Kühler es gerade mal schafft die durchgeblasene Luft um 3-4Grad zu erwärmen.


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

Oh mann ich krieg graues Haar wenn ich das hier so alles lese... 

Ich will einfach nur ein gutes Lenkrad, was lange hält, möglichst keine Probleme bereitet und viel Freude am Sim Fahren bereitet. Ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt, bei meinen Motoren keine Probleme. Da stinkt nix, verlieren keine Kraft oder sonstige Probleme. Fahre aber auch nur normales FFB (100 % FFB und Force auch nur auf 100%). Die Tage dachte ich mal, es hätte mich jetzt auch erwischt und ich hätte defekte Motoren, hab schon mit dem Support Kontakt aufgenommen. Am Ende hab ich den Treiber mal neu gemacht (eigentlich sogar das ganze System neu aufgesetzt) uns siehe da, alles funktioniert wieder einwandfrei. Konnte dann natürlich auf den Boxenstopp bei Fanatec verzichten und alle wieder ausbremsen. 

@ enrager

Lass dich nicht kirre machen. man liest meist nur das schlechte, selten was gutes. Grad bei so einem Produkt wie dem CSW werden oftmals Einzelfälle solang hochgehalten, bis am Ende das ganze Produkt schlechtgeredet wurde. Scheint für manche ne Lebensaufgabe zu sein.  Defekte kann man immer mal haben, erstrecht, wenn es in den Technik/Elektronik Bereich geht. Es gibt mindestens genau so viele Logitech und erstrecht Thrustmaster Lenkräder, die das zeitliche gesegnet haben, nur schafft keines dieser Lenkräder es die Menschen so emotional reagieren zu lassen, wie es das Fanatec CSW tut. Alle anderen sind einfach nur Eingabegeräte, die auch mal kaputt gehen dürfen, da heult dann keiner rum.


----------



## Erok (4. Juli 2013)

enrager7 schrieb:


> Oh mann ich krieg graues Haar wenn ich das hier so alles lese...
> 
> Ich will einfach nur ein gutes Lenkrad, was lange hält, möglichst keine Probleme bereitet und viel Freude am Sim Fahren bereitet. Ist das denn so schwer?


 
Lass Dich nicht beirren  Mit dem Lenkrad machste auf jedenfall nix falsch  Lies einfach nochmals alle Postings genau durch. Dann wirste so die ein oder andere Unstimmigkeit in mancher Aussage hier finden, wo man sich fragt... häää ?? *gg*

Greetz Erok


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

Im moment schwanke ich immer noch zwischen dem G27 und dem GT3.
Neben dem Lenkrad will ich unbedingt einen H-Shifter und gute Pedale haben.

Was mir beim GT3 gefällt sind eben die einstellbaren Elite Pedale und die Größe sowie die Griffigkeit des wheels.
Allerdings muss ich dort 60€ für den Shifter + 30€ Versandkosten zahlen. Was den Preis noch mal in die Höhe schiessen lässt. 

Wie lange sind denn die Versandzeiten von Fanatec? Hab gelesen dass es locker mal 2 Wochen dauern kann. 
Wie siehts mit dem Support aus? Wenn etwas kaputt gehen sollte, kann ich es kostenfrei reparieren lassen oder Ersatz bekommen? Wenn ja, dann würden die Reparaturen wahrscheinlich länger dauern als bei Logitech.

Bei Logitech Gefällt mir, dass es stabiler auf dem Tisch angebracht werden kann. Das FFB soll ebenfalls ein Tick besser sein als beim GT3.
Der Support wird wahrscheinlich einfacher von statten gehen. Im Grunde spricht nichts gegen das G27.

Preis G27 - ca. 265€ inkl. Versand
Preis GT3 + Elite Pedals Paket, Shifters - 360€ inkl. Versandkosten 
Preis GT3 + Standard Pedals + Shifter Paket - ca. 280€ inkl. Versandkosten
Preis GT3 + Elite Pedals Paket - ca. 280€ inkl. Versandkosten

Die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Spar dir doch die Schalteinheiten. Taugen weder beim G27, noch beim Fanatec und warte auf den Clubsport Shifter.


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

@1awd1 
Ich lass mir den Kauf noch etwas durch den Kopf gehen und schlafe noch ne Nacht drüber.
Wenns dann soweit ist, würd ich gerne mal mit dir eine Runde bei iRacing drehen


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Mach das. Wirst mit beiden Lenkrädern deine Freude haben. Vor- und Nachteile wurden dir ja erläutert.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

Kauf dir das Lenkrad was du willst. Wenn es nicht gefällt schickst du es halt zurück.
Ausprobieren gilt hier denn ob dir das Lenkrad wirklich zusagt merkst du erst wenn du es mal für ein paar Stunden nutzt.


----------



## Andregee (4. Juli 2013)

1awd1 was heißt denn Lebensaufgabe bezüglich der Probleme? wenn man nicht betroffen ist sagt sich das so leicht, aber stell dir vor, du hättest die Probleme und dir würde nichtgeholfen werden, sondern man sagt dir das wäre eben so.das wäre alles sicherlich anders gelaufen, wenn man anstandslos die Probleme behoben wäre es sicher anders gewesen.
letztendlich bleibt einem ja immer noch das fernabgabegesetz.
ich hätte meine base auch wieder zurücksenden und eine neue fordern sollen, mich nervt z.b total das spiel im quick release, muß ständig die schraube reindrehen weil es sonst klappert wie werkzeugkasten. das sollte auch behoben werden, stattdessen hieß es bei deren test es sitzt bombenfest.
ich kann dir Videos zeigen wie bombenfest das sitzt, ich konnte nach links und rechts mehrere mm hin und herklappern, bis sich die Pins vom rim verbogen haben und es sich nicht mehr aufstecken ließ. für das nächste mal wüßte ich bescheid, das würde ich nicht mehr über die rma laufen lassen, sondern solang tauschen bis ich eines bekomme, wo das nicht ist, weil sonst ist man verlassen, denn ehrlich mich nervt das geschraube total.
also der letzte tipp, bei Problemen gleich am anfang auf einentausch bestehen, sonst Geld zurück.


----------



## enrager7 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habs jetzt einfach hinter mich gebracht und folgendes bestellt:

GT3 + Elite Pedals Paket - ca. 281,xx€ inkl. Versandkosten

Hoffe der Versand dauert nicht allzulange. Macht da Express einen Unterschied?

Bei Problemen müsste ich einen Rücksendeschein anfordern, oder wie läuft das ab?
Wenns welche geben sollte, werde ich sicher auf Ersatz bestehen. Als Azubi sind diese 280€ schon Luxus für mich. 

@1awd1
Hab mir mal deine Bilder angeschaut. Nettes Cockpit hast du da


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> 1awd1 was heißt denn Lebensaufgabe bezüglich der Probleme? wenn man nicht betroffen ist sagt sich das so leicht, aber stell dir vor, du hättest die Probleme und dir würde nichtgeholfen werden, sondern man sagt dir das wäre eben so.das wäre alles sicherlich anders gelaufen, wenn man anstandslos die Probleme behoben wäre es sicher anders gewesen.
> letztendlich bleibt einem ja immer noch das fernabgabegesetz.
> ich hätte meine base auch wieder zurücksenden und eine neue fordern sollen, mich nervt z.b total das spiel im quick release, muß ständig die schraube reindrehen weil es sonst klappert wie werkzeugkasten. das sollte auch behoben werden, stattdessen hieß es bei deren test es sitzt bombenfest.
> ich kann dir Videos zeigen wie bombenfest das sitzt, ich konnte nach links und rechts mehrere mm hin und herklappern, bis sich die Pins vom rim verbogen haben und es sich nicht mehr aufstecken ließ. für das nächste mal wüßte ich bescheid, das würde ich nicht mehr über die rma laufen lassen, sondern solang tauschen bis ich eines bekomme, wo das nicht ist, weil sonst ist man verlassen, denn ehrlich mich nervt das geschraube total.
> also der letzte tipp, bei Problemen gleich am anfang auf einentausch bestehen, sonst Geld zurück.



Bleib entspannt, das war nicht auf dich bezogen. Es ist allgemein halt auffällig, dass immer die selben Leute Probleme haben und richtig nervig sind dann die, die nie eins hatten oder irgendwann  mal eins besessen haben aber sich trotzdem in jedem erdenklichen Thread zum Thema Fanatec auskotzen. Was du für Probleme mit deinem Lenkrad hast oder hattest kann ich nicht beurteilen, mir wurde beim Support bisher immer anstandslos und mehr als angemessen geholfen. Das fing mit kleinen Fragen an, welche immer beantwortet wurden und ging weiter bis zur kostenlosen Ersatzteilversorgung für ein von mir gebraucht gekauftes Lenkrad ohne Garantie. Schade, wenn du das anders erlebt hast.
Was das Spiel bei deinem Lenkrad betrifft, hast schon die längere Feder drin? Bei mir ist damit kein Spiel mehr vorhanden.

@enrager

Versand geht bei Fanatec über UPS, rechne also nicht vor Montag mit dem Lenkrad, da UPS am Wochenende nicht ausliefert soweit ich weiß. Wenns Probleme gibt, dann meld dich beim Support, das geht mittlerweile über die Webseite von Fanatec. 

Was das Cockpit betrifft bin ich ganz zufrieden damit aber da gibt's noch viel besseres.  Schau mal ins VR Forum, da hab ich mir auch viele Ideen geholt und leider sieht man da auch viele viele Sachen, von denen ich jetzt schon weiß, dass ich riesen Probleme bekomme, das meiner Frau zu erklären.... (so nen Motion Rig ist schon interessant)


----------



## Erok (5. Juli 2013)

UPS liefert nur mit Premium-Versand auch am Samstag aus. Somit dürfte es Montag oder Dienstag werden.

Bei uns ist jedoch UPS der einzige Paket-Dienst, die sogar die 3 Pakete in den 2. Stock hoch brachten bis vor die Tür  

Denke mal, bei Dir müssten es nur 2 Pakete sein, eins fürs Lenkrad, das zweite für die Pedale. Und nicht wundern, das Zeug wiegt ganz schön was 

Greetz Erok


----------



## enrager7 (5. Juli 2013)

Ja laut Fanatec sind es 20kg, wobei die Pedale das meiste davon wiegen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es eigentlich nur Eingabegeräte zum Zocken sind, ist das doch schon recht ordentlich. Dabei geht da noch so einiges wenn man das CSW bestellt. Und das Verpackungsmaterial macht natürlich auch was aus.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Anschließen: Die Pedale an den PC oder an das Lenkrad? Es soll ja beides gehen. Macht das nen Unterschied?
Könntet Ihr bitte die relevantesten deutschen Racing Foren posten?

- Virtual Racing wurde schon genannt


EDIT: Laut Fanatec Support, wird die Bestellung heute noch verschickt und ist am Montag dann bei mir.


----------



## Andregee (5. Juli 2013)

Ich würde die Pedale an den PC anschließen, da die dann über eine höhere auflösung verfügung. Ob man das nun spürt ist die 2. frage. 256 Stufen auf 5cm? Pedalweg sind ja nun schon 5 abtastungen je 0,1mm. Wenn man das um den Faktor 4 erhöht, kann man das eigentlich nicht wirklich spüren, also mir gelingt es nicht den fuß in 0.025mm schritten zu steuern, aber es ist ein besseres gefühl.


awd, die längeren Federn habe ich schon, bringen leider garnichts. Ist ja auch egal. bin damit nicht der einzige, Fanatec sagt halt das wäre normal und Toleranz. Wäre es bei jedem so, würde ich auch sagen, gut das ist stand der produktion, aber so ärgert es einen halt, wenn 10 Leute sagen sitzt bombenfest  und man selbst hat einen Wackeldackel.

enrager viel spaß mit dem neuen gerät


----------



## enrager7 (5. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mir später einen Shifter besorge, wie z.B den Thrusmaster TH8RS, welcher nicht direkt ohne speziellen Adapter an das Fanatec Lenkrad passt. Kann ich diesen trotzdem bedenkenlos kaufen, da ich den an den PC anschließen kann? Das wären ja quasi 3 einzelne Geräte, unterstützen die Spiele das? Oder sollte ich lieber zum ClubSport Shifter greifen?


----------



## Andregee (5. Juli 2013)

der thrustmaster shifter funktioniert auch standalone über usb, abre fanatec bietet ja nun auch bessere shifter an, ab August. einmal 150 euro für den h shifter und knapp 200 glaub ich für den umschaltbaren zwischen sequentiell und h-shift. ich finde die sehen sehr ansprechend aus. wenn die das halten was sie versprechen werde ich mit den switchable shifter kaufen. aber ich warte noch ein wenig ab


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Juli 2013)

jap, der umschaltbare kostet 200€. In den Videos, die man bisher gesehen hat, macht der einen viel besseren Eindruck als der Thrustmaster. Der Widerstand beim schalten ist viel größer und auch einstellbar. Sieht insgesamt auch viel solider aus. Werde mir den bei release auch mal zulegen.


----------



## Andregee (5. Juli 2013)

ist schon vorbestellbar. das einzige was mich daran stört ist das ich eigentlich 2 bräuchte, ich nutze oben neben dem Lenkrad einen g25 shifter zum sequentiellen Schalten und neben dem sitz ienen g27 h Shifter für die alten Autos, das ist eigentlich sehr praktisch und real, da die echten einbaupositionen auch so gelagert sind. aber 2 von css wäre mir dann etwas too much


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich auch schon am überlegen, wie ich das lösen kann. Werde versuchen mit Gelenken und Alu-Profilen da eine verstellbare Halterung zu bauen. man braucht ja nur zwei Positionen, das sollte irgendwie gehen.


----------



## Andregee (6. Juli 2013)

Das ist auch eine Idee. Ich bräuchte dann auch noch eine Button Box, weil ich die Knöppfe von den G Shiftern nicht mehr nutzen könnte. na mal sehen. Ich warte erstmal die ersten meldungen ab.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juli 2013)

Button Box hab ich ja schon. Ist ne DSD. Sieht ganz schick aus und erfüllt ihren Zweck. Musste zwar leider 2 Kabel im inneren nachlöten aber da die Box nen Gewinn war, will ich mal nicht meckern.


----------



## Andregee (6. Juli 2013)

Ja schön wäre es wenn man alles gewinnen würde, das würde GEld sparen. Wenn ich bedenke was der ganze Käse gekostet hat. Habe letzes Jahr extra dafür einen Rechner zusammengebaut. Eigentlic hsollten es nur board und cpu werden, dann wurde letztendlich doch alles ausgetauscht, 3 Monitore angeschafft, ein Speedmaster.
Heute würde ich mir wohl ein ALurig bauen aber ich nutze den REchner auch für andere dinge da ist es doch praktischer wenn man den Sitz mal eben schnell wegschieben kann.
Wenn es danach ginge bräcute man eigentlich 2 Plätze aber dafür fehlt der Platz.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Juli 2013)

Ja, das wäre schön. Hab mich gefreut wie nen kleiner Junge, als ich die Nachricht über den Gewinn bekam.  das Platzproblem habe ich nicht. Hab einfach nen 4. Monitor an der Graka, der auf dem Schreibtisch steht und schalte je nach Bedarf dann immer schnell zwischen Schreibtisch und Rig hin und her.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hab einfach nen 4. Monitor an der Graka, der auf dem Schreibtisch steht und schalte je nach Bedarf dann immer schnell zwischen Schreibtisch und Rig hin und her.


 Noch so'n 'Verrückter'.  Yup, Mann, das macht Dich gleich -noch- sympathischer.  Den neuen Clubsport-Shifter schon vorbestellt?


----------



## 1awd1 (7. Juli 2013)

Nö, ich warte bis verfügbar und bestell dann. Mag nicht Geld ausgeben ohne direkt etwas dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## enrager7 (8. Juli 2013)

So, das wheel ist heute gekommen! 
Bin auch shon eine testrunde gefahren. Echt geiles feeling!

Wie schauts mit den Einstellungen bei iRacing aus?
Welche Einstellung wäre fürs FF optimal?


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Juli 2013)

Drivers: 
Autocenter spring: Unchecked, if it exists. Setting removed from later drivers. 
Wheel Angle: 900° 
Dampening strength: 100% (Why? See FFB Damping in next section.) 
Combined pedals: Unchecked 

Wheel menu: 
Sen: Off (This means it uses the driver setting for wheel angle.) 
FF: 100 
For: 100 (This is only on newer wheels, CSW, CSR-E) 
Sho: 100 
Dri: Off 
ABS: Off 
Lin: 000 
Dea: 000 
Spr: 0 
Dpr: 0 

Ingame fahre ich linear und das FFB ist je nach Fahrzeug und Lenkrad anders einzustellen (einfach mal ausprobieren, machs nicht zu stark, dann verlierst du viele feine Effekte).


----------



## enrager7 (8. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke! Ich muss mich auch erstmal einfahren, das Fahrverhalten mit diesem wheel ist total neu für mich.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann meld dich. Iracing ist am Anfang nen bissl unübersichtlich, grad was irating und safetyrating betrifft. Ans Lenkrad gewöhnt man sich recht schnell. Bei iracing brauchst auch den Drehwinkel nicht ändern, das wird bei iracing ingame je nach Fahrzeug dem Original entsprechend geändert. Für die Fanatec Lenkräder empfiehlt sich auch immer die Fanaleds Software. Damit kann man noch diverse kleinere Zusatzfunktionen nutzen. Bekommst du hier: Fanaleds - Home
Die Pedale kann man zwar auch am Lenkrad anschliessen, ich würde sie aber an deiner Stelle per USB mit dem rechner verbinden. hat ne höhere Auflösung zur Folge. Bei der bremse kann man bei iracing ingame noch den brake force curve factor oder so, den sollte man immer auf Null stehen lassen mit Loadcell Bremse.


----------



## Andregee (8. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre schön. Hab mich gefreut wie nen kleiner Junge, als ich die Nachricht über den Gewinn bekam.  das Platzproblem habe ich nicht. Hab einfach nen 4. Monitor an der Graka, der auf dem Schreibtisch steht und schalte je nach Bedarf dann immer schnell zwischen Schreibtisch und Rig hin und her.



Ich nutze auch einen 4.Monitor aber auf dem laufen dann Telemetriedaten oder auch mal die Formel1 oder ein 24h Event, wenn ich selbst nebenbei mal ein Event fahre, wie z.b die letzten 24h Events auf den Buden. Das ist dann recht stimmig.


----------



## enrager7 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir währen der Paketzustellung die Tutorials der Driving School Serie angeschaut, und den Sporting Code durchgelesen.

Beim Fahren habe ich Probleme beim Schalten: Manchmal krieg ich den Gang nicht richtig rein und das Runterschalten ist auch noch recht schwer. Bzw. das gleichzeitige bremsen, lenken, kuppeln und schalten braucht noch übung. Ich hab gemerkt das ich auf keinem Fall in der kurve runterschalten sollte, weil ich sonst rausfliege. Ich schaffe nur selten eine Runde ohne X1 oder X2, aber es wird besser. Die load cell Bremse ist auch noch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Sollte ich vlielleicht einige Fahrhilfen einschalten?

FF hab ich bei mir ingame auf 12 gestellt.
Die Bremseinstellung hab ich auf 0.
Pedale und Lenkrad habe ich seperat via USB angeschlossen.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Juli 2013)

Den sporting Code zu lesen ist genau richtig. Sehr gut!  Würde an deiner Stelle recht schnell versuchen aus der Rookie Klasse rauszukommen und Richtung D oder C zu kommen. Geht am einfachsten mit Time Trials. Ich selber bin nicht der größte Fan des MX 5 und bin den auch nur am Anfang kurz gefahren und kann dir daher nicht allzuviel helfen. Zur Not einfach Autoblip einschalten, dann hast du schonmal nicht mehr das Problem, dass du beim runterschalten Zwischengas geben musst. So macht das fahren am Anfang mehr Spaß, da man sich erstmal auf andere Sachen konzentrieren kann.  Wenn du möchtest, können wir uns auch gern mal im TS treffen, dann kann ich dir in Ruhe das ein oder andere erklären.


----------



## enrager7 (9. Juli 2013)

Ja mit Auto Blip gehts viel besser.
Gern, wann hast du in der Regel immer Zeit?


----------

